# What am I missing here



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive got to wondering why it is?

People put on ads in singles forums for people who they know absolutly NOTHING about, 95% of them have never been on a farm or gardened or homesteaded, and have NO idea what THAT word implies. AND 80% are happy and determined NOT to EVER learn.

Why are people afraid to put a profile on here? The people on here are 95% interested in farming/gardening/homesteading, and 75% of them likely have had experience in one of the three areas, and intend to learn and do more in them, AND 97% of them are comfortable in conversation about homesteading, and very knowledegable about verious aspects of it.

Is it cause of the crash and burns? Do we feel more comfortable doing that at a place where no one knows us, even tho the likely hood of that happens certainly ups by 100%

Are we ashamed of the humilation on here if we do suffer a crash and burn. Are we afraid that we might not be comfortable comeing in here anymore should that happen? Are we afraid that the other will tell lies, OR THE TRUTH, about us to all our acquaintences on here and cause them to wonder what were REALLY like?

Some of the older ones in here, by that, I mean the ones who have been on here a long time, know that ive put on profiles about me, in the early days, in hopes of quickly finding a lady.
Were I still looking, Id do it again to show I got the alls in the overhalls to do so.
Those dateing sites, 95% of them, will never be for folks like us, and will always be full of the dropouts, dead beats, and dangerous people we definatly DONT want to be around.
Theres a one in a hundred chance that someone will luck out on them, as has been proved here, For me, and from the sounds of it, several wothers who have tried them,, We dont want to do the sifting


WILL THIS GET THE ROOM MOVEING AGAIN?????


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill, did you read on the top of the thread or the top of ST. There are a bunch of profiles on here of people wanting to hook up. It is up to ya'll to start writing and getting to know all of them. 

There are couples who have met each other from here and have worked out, some are partners, some have gotten married. So, what is stopping you from getting to know another someone on here? 

There are also couples who have met on other dating sites, and done the same thing. Again, no one is stopping someone from writing to another, winking at them, smiling at them or just saying a howdy. Again, what is stopping ya'll?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

There are many folks getting to know eachother from this site. They just do it privately through pm's and phone calls so unless you are told about it you wouldn't know.
Also, many folks who have been regular posters here are currently in a relationship and no longer feel comfortable posting in a singles forum....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe you could PM some (or one!) of the ladies here who interest you, Bill. By now, most of us realize you are a Sweetie hiding behind a gruff exterior. And. . . . . if you DO come out of it with a lady friend, DO NOT tell the rest of us!!!!! THAT seems to put the "crash & burn" on any pair-ups from this site! Get goin', and good luck!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

No kidding on the Billy Goat Gruff act. He never fooled me for one bit. Sometimes the people that carry the worst bite are actually the ones trying to hide behind all that gruff. 

So write on Billy.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't put a profile on here, because I'm not looking to meet anyone. I'm single, and for personal reasons, intend to stay that way for the forseeable future.

I take part in conversations here because I'm single and a homesteader(ish/esque) and doing so single is a different experience than doing it with a family.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NoClue said:


> I don't put a profile on here, because I'm not looking to meet anyone.
> 
> I take part in conversations here because I'm single and a homesteader(ish/esque) and doing so single is a different experience than doing it with a family.


 
That accounts for part of the ST population.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Cindi, I woulda thought, after years of being on here that I woulda have seen everything available to see. NOT seeing as you described, I went up. Looked all around. Didnt see anything.
IF there is as you say, How many people on here, are just like me, not knowikng such existed, and who would have posted a want ad a long time ago.

My profile, as I barely remember it, more or less told about me. I dont think it told about the kind of women I might have been looking for. Thats the way Ive taken any profile ive ever saw. They were telling about themselves, NOT telling anything about what they might be looking for in a partner. (I could be wrong about mine)


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bill, you don't need a dating profile to meet women...I have never had one here (well, I did for about a day and then had it taken down) and I have met many folks....


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I cant argue that SZ. Im just saying, afterf reading of several who had put up profiles in strange dateing sites and had strangly bad luck, that I just couldnt see why, IF it was iones goal to do such, why not post it here.

It would be kinda like me goin to the sale, or to the feed store, or farm hardware store, ect and doing my business and leaveing. THEN getting all spiffed up and going to Tulsa at night hitting the bars looking for a woman for a potential mate? Rather ignorant isnt it?


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, git goin' with the PMs, Bill! I rather think you've gotten pretty good insights on most of the "wimmins" here - from all the posting that they/we do!! What's holding you back!?!?!?!?
Good Grief, man!


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Why do you ASSUME people don't have farming knowledge? Seems to me you pick out some that don't and lump everyone else in with them. Besides you are not looking right and if you were you wouldn't PM or send a message because they might reject you. So you are darned if you do and darned if you don't. Gets some big ones and if you find someone that maybe just maybe has farm knowledge send a message and QUIT whining. Seems like there was one lady that PM d you a while back and you got all upset with her and acted like she shouldn't have done it. So what do you expect.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Bill, go to the top of the threads, to the very top and you will read Singletree Profiles. Start clicking and looking, most come with pictures and most come with what they want in a person or tell about themselves. There ya go, your own dating homestead site and guess what? IT IS FREE. And since most come with pictures you can see who you are reading about and ya know the best part? IT IS FREE.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I never put my profile up here when I was single because I wasn't going to move half-way across the country. I saw some ladies here do that and it didn't end too well. 

This was just a place for conversation with other singles. 

I DID join Perfectmatch.com and came away with my perfect match. Stop going to the free sites, and maybe you'll do better. 

I've heard some doozies from the free sites. I guess maybe I was lucky, too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, but to those SUPPOSED pictures, What If some guy like me would use his great grandsons pic instead of his own. Not to say that grandpops are liers and fakers or creepy, that is, molst of them that is lol.

Just saying that in the male glandular so that no one else would think I was preedish judged against anybody .lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

your right Judy, and while I was doing chores I figured that would be long enolugbh for somebody to say that this wasnt a dateing sight and I was major wrong to try to say that it was.

H A D somebody said that, I would have replied that several pairs and a few lemons also met up in here and it was understood that this was just a singles forum for singles wanting to talk about their lives and how they jinned with farming/gardening/homesteading. Nobody thought a thing about a couple trying the water


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

JJ Im assuming that people who go onto the by and large dateing sites have no farm/garden/homesteading knowledge. Why do I assume that? Maybe its cause there are fewer farmers now than the population of St Joe Mo.
Do you think the people in Tulsa, Okc, Kansas City, Chicago, Hollywood, San Francisco, New York, Detroit, Milwaukee, and 2 doz other cities know anything about Farming/gardening/homesteading? OR WANT TO? I dont.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I looked at the profiles. Somma them, or most or them are over 10yrs old


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

1/2 of them I never knew. The other 1/2 I barely remember LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Perhaps many people do not put up profiles for the same reason that you refuse to PM anyone...

They don't want to


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Cindi, I woulda thought, after years of being on here that I woulda have seen everything available to see. NOT seeing as you described, I went up. Looked all around. Didnt see anything.
> IF there is as you say, How many people on here, are just like me, not knowikng such existed, and who would have posted a want ad a long time ago.
> 
> My profile, as I barely remember it, more or less told about me. I dont think it told about the kind of women I might have been looking for. Thats the way Ive taken any profile ive ever saw. They were telling about themselves, NOT telling anything about what they might be looking for in a partner. (I could be wrong about mine)



Bill in one sentence you say you dont see it, you dont see the Singletree Participant Profiles.. and in the next paragraph you said you put your profile on there, you also talked about it in the OP.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Bill knows how to use the pm feature. He pm'd me when I was single. I know of one other lady that he pm'd. She was not interested. 

The beauty of this forum is that over time, you will get to know other people. You will know who you might be interested in, and who you might not....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> I looked at the profiles. Somma them, or most or them are over 10yrs old


Good Lord! You waited too long! At least 10 years too long!!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> JJ Im assuming that people who go onto the by and large dateing sites have no farm/garden/homesteading knowledge. Why do I assume that? Maybe its cause there are fewer farmers now than the population of St Joe Mo.
> Do you think the people in Tulsa, Okc, Kansas City, Chicago, Hollywood, San Francisco, New York, Detroit, Milwaukee, and 2 doz other cities know anything about Farming/gardening/homesteading? OR WANT TO? I dont.


I'm on dating sites and I'm in Milwaukee and I'm doing all right for myself with the gardening and homesteading.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> I looked at the profiles. Somma them, or most or them are over 10yrs old


Profiles are like fine wine, they improve with age...(chuckle)

When I joined HT, I was married. When I first ventured into the ST section I was recently widowed and recently homesteading on my own and was really looking to see how other singles managed a homestead on their own and no where near ready to consider dating. 

Then, I had to leave my little 'stead and go back to the city, where I am still stuck, and I hated coming here because it reminded me of what I had lost. 

Now I am back because at least I get a glimmer of the life I was able to briefly live and love when I visit here - and it also happens to coincide with the time I first really put my toes back in the water in regards to even realizing the opposite sex was still out there. 

The primary reason I joined another site was that the people were near me, so I could actually meet them in person. Here, most single men are far from me and have commitments to stock or property/businesses and can't be willy-nilly running around the country to try to meet face to face. Nor can I afford to travel to meet them, plus I work full-time myself. 

But just for you FBB, I'll post a profile. Not sure I'm looking since my own life is in a state of flux, but at least you will have a face to the name  Happy? LOL!

~ST


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

What we need is another names and faces page again, a new one, since there are so many new people who are at ST. So who is brave enough to start a whole new names and faces thread?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

FBB do you have a profile in that sticky at the top of the page?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF I DO, its ANCIENT

I agree with you there Cindi

Vigilant, im assumeing your the one whos up on gardening. Would you tell us how many peeps youve heard from that was into the same thing??

SG AS I SAID. When i put that on, I dont think I put anything about the kind of woman I was looking for, (BUT< IM NOT SURE). That was a LONG time ago. I havnt looked at it once since I put it on.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Simp timz, dont go to any trouble on my account. I can find women who would tell you, I AINT WORTH IT. lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> Simp timz, dont go to any trouble on my account. I can find women who would tell you, I AINT WORTH IT. lol


Well, don't be LOOKIN' for them kinda wimmins, Bill! D'OH!


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Vigilant, im assumeing your the one whos up on gardening. Would you tell us how many peeps youve heard from that was into the same thing??


Very many. This is the mecca of urban homesteading with Growing Power, Sweet Water Organics, the Victory Garden Initiative, Urban Homesteading League, etc. Plus, I've networked with 5 other local urban homesteading families and met 2 of those already, and I just happened upon those on facebook.

Perhaps not pigeon holing everybody would open up some options.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Youll notice I didnt say 100%. You say youve met families. Whats the big deal. I meet families when I go to church. Dont mean I meet somebody significent there. Other than God


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

FarmboyBill said:


> Youll notice I didnt say 100%. You say youve met families. Whats the big deal. I meet families when I go to church. Dont mean I meet somebody significent there. Other than God


It's pertinent because you were asking who else I knew who was into the same thing. The point is location means little as not everyone can afford the same thing. We've had a couple examples of that in this thread.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, as this is a singles forum perportedly, I would have thought that when I or anybodn mentioned meeting someone, that it met meeting individuals who hopefully had/held the same beliefs tha ta farmer/homesteader/gardener here holds.
Dosent mean a thing about how big there spread is, whether its in an apartment or on a ranch.

Butt, be that as it may. My post was taken wrong, and thats my fault. I sit corrected.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
Singletree is what it is. Different folks with different goals all coming to a multiple potential group to sort through to find others seeking similar goals or see what others are doing until they find what suits them.

Some are looking for new acquaintances, some looking for ways to homestead by themselves, some for a bit of understanding as they recuperate from their most recent life smack down, some looking for a way to or back to a doubletree life and others not sure what they should do as a future path. 

With the casual atmosphere here and the PM feature many find whatever they are looking for and some don't. Some move on and some continue hanging around.

Everybody though gets their money's worth taking advantage of what Singletree has to offer. BTW there have been no subscription increases for using ST ever since I rolled it out over a decade ago. 

Even I have had 4 contacts from on board and through PM move up to the face to face stage and out of those, one turned out to offer a decent LDR until she decided she wanted more and the other three offered us some enjoyable vacation time as we decided that we weren't right for each other but as we figured out that we had no chemistry, I at least met locals in the areas I went to have made the three not rights for me good additions to my social network anyway.

So don't dis Singletree for not being this or that which you expect without actually sifting through the many participants postings and trying to make your own efforts through non argumentative posting and PM contacts.

Singletree is no computer dating service. Singletree is a internet version of a 1950s/1960s small town Main Street on Saturday when the local cops would put up the No Left Turn signs in the middle of the one or two 4 way intersections on Main to better accommodate the increased traffic as everyone came to town. Only diiference is instead of everyone showing up between 8am and 2pm, here in the cyber world folks show up when they want to.


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW.i just looked at some of the profiles here on ST.kinda scurried thru,but WOW.

there is some very attractive women here.
i think im gonna find my best carhart outfit and start lookin again.wash a couple of mason jars(yes i have alot)and get a bottle of homade wine and we(i mean a lovley lady here on ST) will take a stroll down to the park and or the river.(oh wait.we got an open ordinance here.have to take a flask.)maybe fix up a batch of my famous chilli.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Every spring people drift away. 

Every summer those same people come back with tales of planting, of fishing, and of problems created and problems solved. A lot of us are the outdoors type, and spring is a very pwerful distraction!

Speaking of spring, Bill, are you going to plant crops this year? Or, cut hay? I would think that hay prices would be good this year, since so much of the country is still in a drought!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I get what you are saying FBB, I had a profile on a site and though I got responses it was not from anyone with the same interests as myself. I lost interest and have not been on there for over a year. Its a shame as the benefit would be being able to get to know some one in close proximity.

There are a few men on here that I would like to go to an auction or build fences with and get to know better . You would be one of them. BUT everyone is to far away. My family is all here and I wouldn't want to leave them.

I have made friends with people from this site that are near me and I look forward to seeing them again this spring and I have gotten a lot of help regarding homesteading by myself.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I have tried internet dating. Its,a good way to meet people, but its tuff to meet the right one no mstter how ya do it.

I can tell people how i feel, but many just think they can change me.

Most women here think being country means listening to country mudic snd riding in a new pick up.

I wont pay to get on a dating site where the first question is "what is your annual income?) 

We see arguments on this site all of the time. Homesteading means different things to different folks.

Its tuff out there. Everything is complicated. I dont know thst its any more likely to meet someone here, as anywhere else.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I have talked to a couple here on st that I wouldn't mind getting to know.

Alas, too far away and some other stuff, too.

Still can talk w/ them thru the computer. I hope they both find some 'good wimmens' and we can still communicate, be friends thru internet or whatever.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

mickm said:


> I have tried internet dating. Its,a good way to meet people, but its tuff to meet the right one no mstter how ya do it.
> 
> I can tell people how i feel, but many just think they can change me.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as internet dating. Only internet introduction to real life dating and just as real life introductions , internet introductions don't always work.

If someone claims to be "internet dating" they are either just playing a two player role game or using the internet as telephone style contact for a current real life dating relationship as folks use their cellphones when they are away from their partner.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I've tried using the profile page, but really I prefer the Facebook. I'm linked up with several folks from HT on FB, and others that want to link up can. To me, I prefer HT for in-depth topics and commentary on any number of things, and the format is good for that. I prefer FB for pictures and saying hi in real time. So each for it's individual purpose I guess.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Btw, huge thanks to Mick for sending me that enormously cool video on urban farming! =)


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I thought of anotrher reason why people wont get into the together business. There afraid of being turned down. They then think

There unattractive
There too fat
There too skinny
Theve got too few teeth
They got too few hairs
they got two short a hairs lol
Hair wrong color
boobs to saggy, for both saxes
too big a beer belly
to hairy a body

If they get past thinking any of these and a dozen others are pertinant, then they wonder

am I too serious
Am i too funny
Am I the wrong sign
Is my goals not compatable
Too many kids
do my kids run my life too much
do my folks run my life too much
Do thery think I dont have the experiences
Have I bowed them over with too many experiences
Do they think im dumb
Are they afraid im smarter than they are

Whatever, the real, OR imagined reasons might be, people will feel embarrised, and insecure, berwildered, and afraid of the judges on here.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Farmboy, I think that some folks, beyond a certain age, simply don't want to be ~in~ a relationship. That's not to say they don't have friends... they probably have alot of friends. They probably have a very active social life as well. But they just prefer the company of themselves.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree with you Warwalk I enjoy my own company and don't desire very much attention.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

FBB Many of your concerns are very superficial. Do you really worry about things like that ?


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

> boobs to saggy, for both saxes


Did you mean alto and tenor, or baritone and soprano saxes? (grin)

So basically you mean people here have the same fears that they would have in real life...

Seems fitting!

~ST


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Bill, go to the top of the threads, to the very top and you will read Singletree Profiles. .


I dont see Singletree Profiles. Its top of what page?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Warwak, Your describeing me perfectly, in that (some want to be alone). I was just poseing ideas of what some may think, men and women. IF the people whose age this typikcally effect dont post these things, than I do, to stimulate conversation. Dosent mean that it refers to me at all, UNLESS I say that it effects, I or ME
Terri, no im not going to farm this year either. Hopefully Ill be moved by fall. Last year was kinda a shake down as to finding a place, getting right with the banks rules and regs, ect.
I will disc down my fields so that they will grow pararie grass and, IF im here I can cut that along with my hay fields of the same grass.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

brewswain said:


> I dont see Singletree Profiles. Its top of what page?


It's the top post on this page:


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-singletree/


----------



## brewswain (Dec 31, 2006)

nehimama said:


> It's the top post on this page:
> 
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-singletree/


ooh, its a sticky. I'm gonna perv yer profile nehi


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

My problem FBB is,,,,,,I only have eyes for the ST gals,,,,,None of the others can compete,,,

& what's worse,,,,I like them all the same, equally, I can't pick one over another.!!!!!

Maybe I can Love em All.........Hmmmmmm


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

L.A. said:


> My problem FBB is,,,,,,I only have eyes for the ST gals,,,,,None of the others can compete,,,
> 
> & what's worse,,,,I like them all the same, equally, I can't pick one over another.!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I can *Love* em *All*.........Hmmmmmm


So that's what L.A. stands for...now I know! :smack

~ST


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LA Thats what I said many years ago, That, if I remarried, it would be only to a gal in here.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

L.A. said:


> My problem FBB is,,,,,,I only have eyes for the ST gals,,,,,None of the others can compete,,,
> 
> & what's worse,,,,I like them all the same, equally, I can't pick one over another.!!!!!
> 
> Maybe I can Love em All.........Hmmmmmm


You're not talking about the freezer cases at Baskin Robbins are you?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well now,,,,I never said first love,,,,,,,did I,,,,,:icecream:,,,,Blue Bunny,,,,Honey


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Shrek said:


> There is no such thing as internet dating. Only internet introduction to real life dating and just as real life introductions , internet introductions don't always work.
> 
> If someone claims to be "internet dating" they are either just playing a two player role game or using the internet as telephone style contact for a current real life dating relationship as folks use their cellphones when they are away from their partner.


ok, so your saying you didnt understand what i meant?

:stars:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Vickie44 said:


> FBB Many of your concerns are very superficial. Do you really worry about things like that ?


 
After all this time you have to ask? He still wants the one that is 60 has 20 year old boobs (as he puts it) can plow a field and fix a tractor. Can live without water in the house. She has to cook, clean, in other words carry her own weight (as long as she is not too fat) AND etc etc etc. Wish him luck ound:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

starjj said:


> After all this time you have to ask? He still wants the one that is 60 has 20 year old boobs (as he puts it) can plow a field and fix a tractor. Can live without water in the house. She has to cook, clean, in other words carry her own weight (as long as she is not too fat) AND etc etc etc. Wish him luck ound:


A 60 year old can have a 20 years old boobs as long as she gets a boob job, that is a easy fix. 

Live without water, that gets a little tougher. Cook and clean, that is cake walk. 

Luck, now that is a whole different story. eep:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

JJ I have to take offense in that your saying thats what i STILL WANT in a woman. IF IT WERE, I have not mentioned it in the last few years. What I HAVE said lately is, IM NOT LOOKING, for a woman in my life. Im not willing to take the chance that either she OR I will make each other miserable, especially in our older ages. Im satisfied with my life. It could be better, no doubt. BUTT, It could be definatly worse, and im way to old to fight worse again.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> JJ I have to take offense in that your saying thats what i STILL WANT in a woman. IF IT WERE, I have not mentioned it in the last few years. What I HAVE said lately is, IM NOT LOOKING, for a woman in my life. Im not willing to take the chance that either she OR I will make each other miserable, especially in our older ages. Im satisfied with my life. It could be better, no doubt. BUTT, It could be definatly worse, and im way to old to fight worse again.


For someone NOT looking you sure look a whole lot or talk about looking


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Bill, you may not be looking, but man, you sure bring it up a lot. (Just funning you.)


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

No, no, he likes to look, he admits that. He just prefers to remain in the uncommitted window shopping mode, not bringin' one home ;P

(I hope I'm not too new to join in on the teasing a bit!)

~ST


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

He sure likes to whine about not having someone to look at everyday also


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Funny thing about that whole scenario is that guys don't window shop, they hunt it down then hang it on the wall for a trophy. Bill, what did you say you were growing in that neck of the weeds er woods?


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Bill seems ya have or had had unrealistic traits in a woman. You seem to want a perfect woman or not willing to compromise when in reality you will never find a woman with all ya want. A lot of people do the same thing just not to the degree you do. If ya seem a perfect homesteading/ farmer wife or mate ya never find her.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Naw, guys window shop... same as girls... we're just not as good at doing it as the girls... guys look, and their heads swing on a swivel, girls look, and it's just with their eyes.

Girls are far better at guys with this sort of thing, imo


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm...don't you guys realize that FBB isn't looking for advice or suggestions on finding a woman for real? I really think that when it gets boring in here for him, he simply throws something out there to stir folks up, get them talking, nothing more, nothing less. Then he's got something more to read and get involved in. Even if he has to poke a stick to do it. He's just trying to get the conversation ball rolling. And it does. Everytime. ESPECIALY if he's said something somewhat offensive, which we all know from time to time happens. LOL! And every time folks feel like they need to point out what all he's doing wrong either past or present, or better methods to attract the right "wimmin", or better places to look, and many other "tips", whether they be helpfull or not. 
If he really wanted to make a move, he would. What good does it do to beat the same dead horse? (and I'm talking about some of the replys back to Bill's posts) Sometimes it's mean spirited, and I hate to see that. At least he's honest. 
Please recognize these type posts from him for what they are. A conversation starter, that's all.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

From what I have read, Bill concentrates on what he doesn't like in women he
's been with in the past. He then assigns those qualities to women he doesn't know.

If a woman he knew previously became obese, then all future women are porkers.
If a woman (or women) he knew was unfit physically, and didn't care about her appearance or fitness or shape, then all women are assigned that trait.

If women he knew in the past were affected by the turning of the globe, then all living women are future hags, witches, ugly, etc etc.
According to what I've read from FBB, all older women are unattractive, fat, out of shape, and losers, looking to vacuum out the wallet of their target---a man......

Seems that Bill's goal --correct me if I'm wrong, Bill, and maybe you have changed in past few months---is to expostulate himself right out of any caring, loving relationship with a woman. 
He admires a young woman's beauty, and talks about how ugly older women are. 
I believe only once have I seen something he briefly wrote, that perhaps any of his failures have to do with anything he has done.
I am not disrespecting you Bill, just 'regurgitating' what I have read from you over the last few years.
Summerdaze, you are right; mostly I dont reply to the insults that FBB has thrown out to women, in years past . Yes, there were quite a few, dont know if they were conversation starters, or just meanspirited stuff to say because of his own issues. (haven't really paid much attention lately, but he used to be quite frequent with them. Perhaps he's mellowed, who knows)
I wish Bill well, and hope he finds a loving woman (if he really wants the company of one)


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Summer If you think I don't know why he posts you are wrong. He just stirs the pot to get the conversation going however some of the things he types are also very mean spirted because he BELIEVES in his sterotypes of what women are or are not. So please don't call out if your not going both ways.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm..well, this was more of an observation of mine, and not really trying to "call out" anyone. That calls for a lot more passion about a subject then I feel I have in me, lol!
This feels kinda weird talking about someone who may be "in the room" so to speak, but I've gone this far, so..
I've made some of the same observations about offensive things he has said from time to time. Nothing new here. We've all seen it, ignored it, gotten worked up by it, responded to it, etc, etc.
I just think it may be better to just accept him as he is. If you're offended by someone else's remarks, you're making the choice to be offended. If you think it over and find yourself getting hot about it, then you've made another choice to have a physical reaction to it. If you simply MUST respond, and your responce is just as mean spirited as theirs, or worse, you've made another choice, and on and on...
Don't get me wrong, I've fallen for this sort of thing many times, here and elsewhere. Human nature I suppose. BUT, we don't HAVE to choose to be offended, right? That's what I have to keep reminding myself. 
I'd rather just extract the good stuff and skim over or toss the rest. For those that are especialy offended by FBB, I've just never understood why they don't put him on ignore?? Heck, I THINK I'VE EVEN HAD HIM ON IGNORE IN THE PAST when I couldn't take any more of his shananagans! LOL!!
You know how sometimes a person will act out to get attention even though they know they're gonna get bashed? They still get attention, even if it's in a negative way. I think sometimes that's what we're seeing here.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

If someone has a long published history of causing trouble and hurting and offending others, it's pretty ridiculous to blame the victims.

I know I'm not the only one here who gets most of my socialization online. So I do take it seriously....because it is. I've networked with folks I've met on forums and gotten to know them and their friends and families, tried to help when they were in need, and met them in person where it was possible. These are real people and real relationships, and there's no reason we shouldn't treat each other with respect and love.... the way we would anyone else we know. I do expect others to treat me the same way in return, and there's no reason I shouldn't.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I would guess SD, That your spot on with your remarks in both posts.

Same with you Sherry. I live my future by the things that have happened in my past. I choose NOT to look to the unknown future to cast my pearls, as it were not knowing where or with who they will land, and then haveing to go retreve them back only to do the same thing again. 
I know that most people do this, and I did it up till a few years ago.
I also dont believe anyone can do both, and really do either to the fullest.

JJ Ive said this before. Ive been in the army to jhelp secure my right to say whatever I feel like saying, the same as defending your right to do also. IN SO LONG, as I did NOT say anything to any particular person that might hurt, offend them in particular, redicule any particular person, demean any particular person.

I dont think that that idea corresponds with a particular sex. EVEN THO, I dare anyone to say that ive said all women are fat, short, have short hair, sinking tubes, hairy chests, , dress down and cut there hair after marriage and also avoid sex unless they want something, and are in it for the money. Plus hairy noses, and warts on there big cabooses lol I have NEVER said ALL women are as the above.
I have mentioned men also as being fat, haveing beer bellies, bald, slobs, unshaven for a couple weeks at a time, couch potatoes, mean spirited, and dangerious, AND many times have mentioned these types of men that women should advoid, cause there out ther in huge and record numbers.. 

What I do is exacty what SD has said she thinks I do, AND the reasons I do it. Most of you I consider as friends, and the only way I can know you better, is to talk to you. I am alone here most of the month except for 2hrs thereabouts wed and SUn for church where, today there was another 11 people. I am usually broke after the end of the second week of the month as I get paid the 2nd Wed of the month. By the time I get whats needed to maintain another month, pay bills, go out to see the kids and play cards,. see the X and remind myself of why I stay single, thats the only gad about that I do. I talk to you people waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than ANYBODY else. As you receive and perceive my thoughts, I do the same thing to yours. This stimulates my mind. 
Maybe, cause of this, I make too free with my thoughts, that the feeling that im just talking with buds setting round the fire, eating hot dawgs, and drinking pop or whatever, and im just doing my part to keep the conversation going. For fear, if we shut up too long, some will realize there tired, or have other things to do, or bored, and leave.

I have also said several times, that, IF ANYONE ever thought that I had directed a remark to them specificially, to tell me, and they would find out I hadnt, and never would, and, because my articulation was so bad that they had interpretated the remark as such, I would appologize because of it and the misunderstanding. Still will.

So, if youll reread what SD and Sherry have said, and said it much better than I could, Youll see why I post as I do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

summerdaze said:


> Hmmm...don't you guys realize that FBB isn't looking for advice or suggestions on finding a woman for real? I really think that when it gets boring in here for him, he simply throws something out there to stir folks up, get them talking, nothing more, nothing less. Then he's got something more to read and get involved in. Even if he has to poke a stick to do it. He's just trying to get the conversation ball rolling. And it does. Everytime. ESPECIALY if he's said something somewhat offensive, which we all know from time to time happens. LOL! And every time folks feel like they need to point out what all he's doing wrong either past or present, or better methods to attract the right "wimmin", or better places to look, and many other "tips", whether they be helpfull or not.
> If he really wanted to make a move, he would. What good does it do to beat the same dead horse? (and I'm talking about some of the replys back to Bill's posts) Sometimes it's mean spirited, and I hate to see that. At least he's honest.
> Please recognize these type posts from him for what they are. A conversation starter, that's all.


We know Bill quite well....if he didn't enjoy the :bdh: he'd change the way he posts..he is faaaaaaaaar from the character he portrays on ST..


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

In rereading my post I saw where I said, O(offednd them in particular). What I ment was I would never call out someone to delibertly offend them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you Lesley, and again Happy Birthday.


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

i never thought of this as a dating site. it seemed like more of a place for advice and to chat to me. i have made some good friends over the internet so i quess internet dating could work. i didnt think internet dating could until i just thought of that. joe


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Summer, FBB does not make my blood boil. I am mildly offended by his sterotypes of women but far from seeing red, however I am not going to just ignore his views on women. 

The excuse that he gives that he has earned the right to say anything he wants is lame at best any more than if some woman came in here and said all men are stupid, lazy, no good bums etc etc. 

Earning the right to say certain things that are degrading is not in a Christian frame of mind. I DO find it offensive that someone that attends church and says they are Christian can make statements that are less then Christian like. I grew up in church and while I don't attend any more his type of behavior is what I saw growing up. Sort of turned me against church although I don't use that as an excuse by any means.

Sterotypes are wrong for either sex.

Since you seem so bent on defending FBB's behavior I will certainly make this my last post as to how I feel on the subject. I wouldn't excuse his behavior in person or on the internet but that is me. You live by your principals and I by mine.

I agree with Lesley. I doubt if in real life FBB is anything like what he posts and he enjoys ANY reaction he gets because he gets attention that way.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Seriously, reading FBB's posts, I'm thinking he's channeling William Faulkner or Fyodor Dostoevsky.

Mon


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

starjj said:


> Summer, FBB does not make my blood boil. I am mildly offended by his sterotypes of women but far from seeing red, however I am not going to just ignore his views on women.
> 
> The excuse that he gives that he has earned the right to say anything he wants is lame at best any more than if some woman came in here and said all men are stupid, lazy, no good bums etc etc.
> 
> ...


Star, I really feel that you are taking this way too personaly. I wasn't singling you out or anything. I was really just trying to talk in general terms for the most part. When I said things like "if you're offended"..or "if you get mad", I don't mean YOU personaly Star, but rather, you, as in ANY of you.
And, I'm not "bent" on defending FBB's behavior. You haven't said anything about his behavior that I have not thought myself, or maybe even responded to in much the same way as you AND OTHERS have at some point. It's not so much about excuseing behavior as it is about presenting the idea that we can look at it in a different way and respond to it differently.
I really think that it's ok to discuss differing opinions, beliefs, and ideas here, and that's it's also OK to disagree. If we all thought the same, it'd be extremely boring.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

And boring is what I try to keep from happening in here. IF the lurkers came out of the wood work and posted their thoughts in here, there would be a great volumn of thoughts and ideas, that would revive and refresh the forum, instead of a few, in here interjecting ideas, that, with , so many differing ideas come from such a limited source, its easy to pinpoint that source and claim that there radical, or hatefcul, or whatever.

What im trying to say is, IF a doz or so people came in here expressing ANY of the ideas ive posted, OR even most of those Ive posted way in the past, Most people would just blow it off as one individuals rant or problem. Where Im the main one ion here postying lots of differing thoughts at random, People think Im hateful, sexist, spiteful and just plain nasty.

Which I am lol. Dont want no women to think otherwise.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am afraid the lurkers will stay just that... Lurking... They have watched enough to know better then to post for fear of being attacked from our friends here at ST. Nah, just teasing sorda. But it would be nice if all the people that did watch these threads would be brave enough to have a opinion.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yuppa, it sure would


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
I think your problem is you want to try to be like the old man in the movie Big Fish but with the audience you have you end up more like a gold fish that jumped out of its bowl way short of water.

Try falling back on material that worked for you like your tractor tales from years back and they may not tear into you as bad and lurkers may feel more comfortable registering and posting. As is many women lurking may be seeing you as more of a dirty old man or crazy old man and not want to be bothered with you and guys who are lurking may see you being turned into hamburger and not want to risk being put in the same position :shrug:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Nah, FBB is just like the guys from the movie Grumpy Old Men and I tried to upload a video but there was nothing I could put on here due to NONE of the being G rated. But I do have to say that both of those movies rate on the top of my favorite lists.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Jay, If I posted stuff about (tractor Tales), I dont remember them. Wish I did.
Onliest thing I remember about talking about tractors, was talking about plowing, and wanting THEN, a woman to help me plow. That got turned into me behind the plow while a woman pulled it. Got outa that, and dont want to go there again. Ive solved that issue, at least for a few years by trying to find a smaller place, with smaller acreage to plow, which I can still do myself.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> your right Judy, and while I was doing chores I figured that would be long enolugbh for somebody to say that this wasnt a dateing sight and I was major wrong to try to say that it was.
> 
> H A D somebody said that, I would have replied that several pairs and a few lemons also met up in here and it was understood that this was just a singles forum for singles wanting to talk about their lives and how they jinned with farming/gardening/homesteading. Nobody thought a thing about a couple trying the water


 
HUH?????......classic FBB????

Are complaining that people on this site are not behaving as if this were a dating site????? Then you say that you do not want to hear anyone say that this is not a dating site???? Then you add that you are not "looking?????"


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Bill U jump in here late, ya miss half the show.

Where did you get I was COMPLAINING that this was NOT a dateing site.
Where did I say I did not want to hear anybody say specifically that this was NOT a dateing site

Onliest thing I see you got right was that I wasnt looking.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> Bill U jump in here late, ya miss half the show.
> 
> Where did you get I was COMPLAINING that this was NOT a dateing site.
> Where did I say I did not want to hear anybody say specifically that this was NOT a dateing site
> ...


More classic FBB.......we all love him.....

oops.....the posts are all still here.....so, I did not miss half the show......

answer to the first question......try your posts #1, 8, 10......
answer to the second question.....try your post #16


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I suppose, after reading post 1 8 10, and finding nothing worthy of repeating lol that I suppose im complaining about your use of the word saying Im complaining. haveing not found anything in the first 3, Ill pass on looking up the last. All I can say, is.

IF you took the time to read ALLA MY posts, and you think youve got a sound grasp on the alls in my overalls, or to what I was thinking, YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE LOL.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> I suppose, after reading post 1 8 10, and finding nothing worthy of repeating lol that I suppose im complaining about your use of the word saying Im complaining. haveing not found anything in the first 3, Ill pass on looking up the last. All I can say, is.
> 
> IF you took the time to read ALLA MY posts, and you think youve got a sound grasp on the alls in my overalls, or to what I was thinking, YOU NEED TO GET A LIFE LOL.


 
more classic FBB!!!

I never claimed to have a grasp on anything.......:shrug:


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> And boring is what I try to keep from happening in here. IF the lurkers came out of the wood work and posted their thoughts in here, there would be a great volumn of thoughts and ideas, that would revive and refresh the forum, instead of a few, in here interjecting ideas, that, with , so many differing ideas come from such a limited source, its easy to pinpoint that source and claim that there radical, or hatefcul, or whatever.
> 
> What im trying to say is, IF a doz or so people came in here expressing ANY of the ideas ive posted, OR even most of those Ive posted way in the past, Most people would just blow it off as one individuals rant or problem. Where Im the main one ion here postying lots of differing thoughts at random, People think Im hateful, sexist, spiteful and just plain nasty.
> 
> Which I am lol. Dont want no women to think otherwise.


And maybe if you talked like this more often, it would be a lot more pleasant to read your posts and get people talking in a good way, rather than you posting something and then the following posts be about how rotten you are :shrug:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, Id rather tell how rotten I am, than have another beat me to it. At least With me, I know the person whos saying it

Well bill, u know what they say. U gotta take a hold, if you want to get ahead lol


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Yeah but the rotten is only pretend and everyone knows it, so who do you think you are fooling? lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Shygal said:


> Yeah but the rotten is only pretend and everyone knows it, so who do you think you are fooling? lol



Yep,,,,FBB ain't rotten......He's rotting......:nana:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe so SG, But im betting on that women will think that theres gotta be some truth to the rumor. So far, for the most part, its worked.
AND THEN, IF nobodys actually interested, which I found out lately isnt true, well, the overlay dosent hurt


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

SG, Are you saying I would be alot more pleasent if I layed off women, ( sounds terribly boring, in both senses ) lol, and talked about tractors, and lurkers, and whatever, lurking tractors lol?


----------

